# [SOLVED] KVM Switch issue



## Lost1 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have connected a KVM (KYS 102, cheap) switch, one system is running Windows 2K pro and one system is running Windows XP Pro. I have a HP 1740 LCD monitor connected to the switch. Everything works fine on the XP computer, the monitor will give me "Input Signal out of range" when I switch over to the other computer and goes to sleep before I can really do anything. Mouse and keyboard seem to be fine. Not very tech savy, but would appreciate any help.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: KVM Switch issue*

does monitor work when directly attached? Sounds like a refresh rate or resolution mismatch.


----------



## Lost1 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: KVM Switch issue*

Thanks so much!!! Was the refresh rate on Win2k system (set at 85, XP was set at 60, matched 2k with XP and happy day!)


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: KVM Switch issue*



Lost1 said:


> Thanks so much!!! Was the refresh rate on Win2k system (set at 85, XP was set at 60, matched 2k with XP and happy day!)


sounds right for an LCD. LCD's only like 60 hz. I too used to run all my CRT's at 85...LCD's dont like that very much.


----------

